# Mountainbike im Bachgau



## Blaumeise (5. Juni 2011)

bin kürzlich hier her (Schaafheim) gezogen und will die Gegend in und um den Bachgau (Schaafheim, Großostheim, Dorndiel, Mömlingen..Breuberg.... etc bis Umstadt) unter die Stollen nehmen. Habe mir schon seit Jahren vorgenommen mal wieder regelmäßig zu fahren; jetzt werde ich endlich ernst machen. 2 Stunden, 30km und 700 Hm müssten doch eigentlich gehen. Wo gibt es hier die trails? Fahre CC mit einem Hardtail.
viele Grüße aus Schaafheim


----------



## mkolb (6. Juni 2011)

Moin,
schau Dir mal diese Gruppe an, vielleicht kannste mit denen mal fahren:

http://http://www.bachgau-biker.de.vu/

Ansonsten, von Mömlingen gibt es eine Markierung mit einem blauen X. Dieser Weg hat viele Trails, teilweise breite Wege. Sehr schön zu fahren, geht bis Großostheim rein.
Ist auch auf den meisten Wanderkarten drauf.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyerax (6. Juni 2011)

Du kannst ab dem 18.6. die permanente Strecke in Mömlingen unter die Stollen nehmen. Hast halt ein bischen Anfahrt oder ideal zum einrollen. Die Strecke ist mit dem Hardtail gut machbar.

Gruß aus Mömlingen


----------



## Blaumeise (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
erst mal vielen Dank für die prompten Antworten und Tipps !

Die Permanent-Strecke in Mömlingen habe ich auf einem Teilstück bereits ausfindig gemacht ;-) ...klasse Idee ...vielleicht komme ich auch zur Eröffnung... zumindest habe ich mir den Termin im Kalender eingetragen. ...von Schaafheim aus wird das in der Summe schon zu einer sportlichen Tour.

Also das blaue X werde ich dann auch mal testen.

Im Moment träume ich noch von einem Fahrtreff der in der Nähe von Schaafheim startet.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf einem Trail in Mömlingen oder auf dem blauen X.

Ciao


----------



## PFADFINDER (8. Juni 2011)

Moin, bin auch aus Schaafheim. Fahre zwar eher FR-orientierte Touren, aber gelegentliche Tour hier rund um Umstadt/Mömlingen ist auch drin. Meld dich mal per PM. Gibt auch Dienstags einen gelegentlichen Treff in Umstadt - wird immer per Mail augemacht. Wenn du willst, kann ich dich in den Verteiler aufnehmen. Fokus: Touren mit möglichst vielen Trails - wobei das hier ja leider begrenzt ist....


----------



## Blaumeise (8. Juni 2011)

PFADFINDER schrieb:


> Moin, bin auch aus Schaafheim. Fahre zwar eher FR-orientierte Touren, aber gelegentliche Tour hier rund um Umstadt/Mömlingen ist auch drin. Meld dich mal per PM. Gibt auch Dienstags einen gelegentlichen Treff in Umstadt - wird immer per Mail augemacht. Wenn du willst, kann ich dich in den Verteiler aufnehmen. Fokus: Touren mit möglichst vielen Trails - wobei das hier ja leider begrenzt ist....



Servus Pfandfinder,
für FR reicht meine fahrtechnik wohl nicht aus. Aber für leichte Trails bin ich immer zu haben. Diese Woche wird es bei mir nicht mehr gehen, aber Mitte nächste Woche würde ich gern mal eine Runde drehen. Melde mich am Montag bei Dir.
ciao
Blaumeise

PS: zur Eröffnung der Mö1 kann ich leider nicht kommen.


----------



## dagobert81 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo Blaumeise,

www.bachgau-biker.de.vu

ich fahre eher in der kleinen Gruppe. Wenn du willst kannst du gerne mal mitfahren. Einfach mal melden.

p.s.: find ich toll das auch andere auf meine Seite verlinken 

Facebook: Michael Wenzel

VG
Bachgau-Biker Michael


----------



## damy (1. Dezember 2011)

Auch in Schaafheim, allerdings Ortsteil Mosbach :

Bikepark-Mosbach

Gruß damy


----------

